# Hourly average



## Happy99 (Jan 3, 2018)

I was just curious to know the averages $ per hour people we're experiencing prior to expenses over the course of a week


----------



## RedANT (Aug 9, 2016)

$19 - $22 gross /hr in Seattle.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

$7-10 in orlando

That will give you the entire range...

From $7-10 all the way to $19-22

Where you are at determines how much you can make, more than how much you know the city you live in, or how much you are willing to work.

You can probably clear $500 in a weekend in Seattle, Orlando that would take you 50-60 hours to make $500. Probably closer to 60... with twice the gasoline burned as that guy who makes $500 a weekend in Seattle.

A seattle driver with $500 will probobly have $450 left over after gas. An Orlando driver will have $375 or so after gas and tolls.

The per mile rate varies from 53c in orlando all the way to $1.00 a mile in Seattle. Dallas/ Fort Worth is somewhere in the middle.

On top of that there are some places that uber services that just don't have any fares, and you just can't make anything, they might only have 10 or 12 good hours a week.



RedANT said:


> $19 - $22 gross /hr in Seattle.


Please if your going to post how much you make post it with an asterisk, explain that MOST MARKETS PAY 30-48% less than yours does and that in literly everywhere else in the country they will NEVER make the money you do. NYC has higher rates, but they get the crapped taxed out of them.

If you had the Orlando rates you would be making $9- 12... which really isn't much better than the Orlando drivers make.

And don't forget that Orlando rates used to be higher than Seattle's are now.

I will freely admit that almost every market is better than the Orlando market, because the rates are just that bad here...

The ONLY consistent thing about uber is that tomorrow will be worse than yesterday. The other consistent thing is that it isn't fair... not at all.

Some people will get weekly bonuses to drive X rides, to you never getting them.


----------



## Italianrick (Oct 20, 2017)

Avg about 10 hr before gas. In Olando. Im semi retired so that works for me. Full time not very good i wouldn't do it here


----------



## BigBadDaddyDriver (Jan 22, 2018)

What hours do you count? Just the hours that the app is on? Are you all driving for both Lyft and Uber? I drive in a college town in Oregon, I only started 4 months ago or so, and maybe the other shoe is about to drop, but all said and done my total gross hourly wage up to this point has been $29ish an hour...

This is just a side hustle for me so I am pretty selective when I drive (Weekend night hours or gamedays), should I expect the $/mile rate to get nerfed soon? Uber/Lyft has only been allowed in my town for the time I have been driving, maybe it's just a beginners rate?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

BigBadDaddyDriver said:


> What hours do you count? Just the hours that the app is on? Are you all driving for both Lyft and Uber? I drive in a college town in Oregon, I only started 4 months ago or so, and maybe the other shoe is about to drop, but all said and done my total gross hourly wage up to this point has been $29ish an hour...
> 
> This is just a side hustle for me so I am pretty selective when I drive (Weekend night hours or gamedays), should I expect the $/mile rate to get nerfed soon? Uber/Lyft has only been allowed in my town for the time I have been driving, maybe it's just a beginners rate?


Your working weekends/game days in a college town?

It doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out when the best times of the week are. (I would assume... but there are stupid people)

Back before the days of uber...

Some taxi companies existed solely for the weekends and the drivers would put in 30-36 hours every weekend and another 10-15 the other 4 days a week.

College towns are like that, if you were to try to double what you're making now a week you probably couldn't even if you tripled your hours worked. It's a nature of the area you're working.

Uber hasn't slashed many peoples rates in a while.. but it's been known to happen.

I wouldn't quit your day job, and enjoy the good times while they last. Who knows... maybe the rates will stay high. Seattle stayed high, not really sure why.


----------



## gofry (Oct 20, 2015)

National average = $10 per hour after Uber's cut and expenses but before self-employment tax (15%) and car depreciation. Find a real job.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

$35-$40 average per hour before expenses. It's a side job and I'm extremely selective about when I drive. I never drive more than 16 hours in a week, and when demand is light like January, I don't even bother.


----------



## Tyuhdriveprius (Dec 31, 2017)

Damn $35-$40 average


----------



## Notch Johnson (Dec 17, 2016)

$15 per hour using both uber and lyft. To get that I have to be selective about the hours I drive. In the off season, June-Sept. it is about $12 an hour or less, I shut off the apps if it falls below $10 per hour.


----------



## Ride Nights & Weekends (Jan 5, 2018)

So far around 19-22.+ on average. Still learning when to go and when not to go.


----------



## RangerBella (Nov 29, 2017)

$8-$12/hr in Wilmington, NC. Some weeks can be less than minimum wage. College town at the beach.......I think theres about 4-5 drivers for every rider here.


----------



## Misaelz28 (Aug 29, 2016)

5 to 8 hr los angeles daytime 10 to 13hr nigh tine


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

January 2018 part time for 38 hours was $18.73 before expenses in Indianapolis all Saturday and Sunday Daytime hours.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

$17-25/hour net profit driving in San Diego


----------



## SOLA-RAH (Dec 31, 2014)

In DC, right at $30/hr always by cherry-picking boost, surge, rush hour bonuses, and milking the quests for 5 to 15 hours per week. Putting in full-time hours (40+) it'd be about $20-25/hr because there aren't enough super-profitable hours throughout the course of the week. If it's not busy, I don't drive. Busy=3+ trips per hour.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

$38.55/hr avg gross across both platforms 30 hours or less per week.


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

RideshareSpectrum said:


> $38.55/hr avg gross across both platforms 30 hours or less per week.


How long of a period was that avg based on?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Rockocubs said:


> January 2018 part time for 38 hours was $18.73 before expenses in Indianapolis all Saturday and Sunday Daytime hours.


Proof please


----------

